# Gaggia classic problem - please help



## hagrid74 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys

i hope you can help

I have had a Gaggia classic for 2 years and its currently not brewing coffee. I regularly descale the machine every three months (last time was on good Friday) and back flush every week.

2 days ago started to act weird. The water comes through the group head but when i add the portafilter, nothing comes out for several seconds and then suddenly lots of water comes out and the colour of the liquid is very light. the steamer works fine

Initially i thought it may be that i was grinding too fine but i tried different coarse and the same problem occurred plus this did start to happen from Tue and on Mon it was brewing perfect coffee without me messing around with the grinder

Do you know what may be the problem and how to fix it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you use tap water or bottled?

Maybe when you descaled a bit of scale got jammed in the soleniod?


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Their warranty is around 2 year's it still might be covered


----------



## hagrid74 (Apr 11, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Do you use tap water or bottled?
> 
> Maybe when you descaled a bit of scale got jammed in the soleniod?


Thanks for your reply

i used tap filtered water. I did it on Friday and the machine worked perfectly till Tuesday. wouldn't the solenoid go jammed immediately rather than 4 days after descaling?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like channelling in the puck - which could be a distribution or tamping fault

If the water is flowing it's not likely to be the solenoid

Do you tap the portafilter on the bench before tamping?


----------



## hagrid74 (Apr 11, 2015)

what do you mean by tapping the portafilter before tamping the coffee?


----------



## hagrid74 (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't tap the PF before tamping. I can hardly believe

that is the problem there is no coffee coming out. been using the machine for 2 yrs and never tapped before tamping with no problems


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's good that you don't as that can cause the puck to become more solid, and when fractured leads to channeling

It's something to rule out

What happens if you go coarser?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Although it happened several days after D/scaling, it is "possible" that a flave of scale was floating in the water line and moved to solenoid only partially blocking it.

Have you removed the screen above the portafilter and the dispersion block behind and checked for crud /gunge restricting the flow ?


----------



## hagrid74 (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks everyone for your feedback

i think I sorted the problem. here is what i did

i filled the PF with Lavazza Rossa for moka machine which I know it's extremely coarse. the coffee came out quickly. that made me think it must be a problem with the grinder. turned out my 2 yrs old played with it the other day. so I think I amback into shape


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Phew! At least that's sorted (until next time the rug rat plays baby barista!) Kids seem drawn to expensive kit (as my poor hi-fi can testify).


----------

